# Couple questions! :)



## Edenic (Jul 18, 2011)

Currently i've just got a 20gallon with a couple of my roommate's guppies, and i'm upgrading to a 70gallon.
I'm interested in the pros and cons of freshwater, and salt water fish.. esthetically, and for breeding. I was thinking the 20 gallon could be used for feeder fish, and/or breeding... and the 70 gallon could be a center piece. I would like to know of what people think is their pros and cons, and as to why they specialize and like what they like. Open ended answers. I personally want to go the whole mile, I mean it's only a 70 gallon.. but the plants and live rocks, and pretty shrimp.. and all that is really fascinating to me. But what route should I go? Where's the money to be made and the class?

Thanks a ton

- Mike


----------



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

the biggest factor in which to choose is how much money do you have to spend? 

The biggest factor is cost. For me that is what it came down to... If you have the money and the time go for it.... Maybe start small and then go big... But then again "Go big or go home..." hahahaha

Good luck in which ever you choose.....


----------



## Edenic (Jul 18, 2011)

Any suggestions, though?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of maintence so bear in mind all these things must be done on a regular basis the tanks I have requires that something has to be done everyday of the week so starting with the 2 tanks is a good way to get going. Salt or fresh I prefer fresh
only because I don't like the way the equipment gets to look after it's in use for a while.
I love looking at OTHER people's salt tanks though. My opinion only, it's your choice.
Cheers Laurie


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a good question so I will try to answer as I have both types of tanks!

First of all you have to ask yourself these questions...
How much money and time do I have?
What am I really looking for out of this tank?

If you go the salty route, it can be expensive. Cheaper if you only keep fish but reef can be as expensive as a small car as the corals are addictive and colours vibrant. Equipment for a reef tank is also more hi tech because you need better light, more filtration and flow.

Although freshy tanks are somewhat cheaper, planted tanks can be expensive aswell once you take into consideration, substrate, lighting, co2, filtration and plants.

To be truthfull, there is no money to be made in this hobby.... Only money to be spent. I would say figure out what you want, then the ask the questions!

It's hard to gauge pros and cons with so many choices and takes forever to list them all.

I will add this aswell, if you're planning to breed fish stick to freshwater because there are very few types of fish that breed in SW. The most common fish to breed is clown fish for saltwater, and to raise the young takes lots of time and many tanks and also a constant supply of live food. 

With that said I've always wanted to do a salty tank with 1 huge anemone and 100 clowns hosting in it!!!!


----------

